# Problem beim Bridging mit iptables und openvpn

## xonit

Hi,

ich schaffe es nicht mit iptables und openvpn eine bridge einzurichten. Mittlerweile hab ich 4 Anleitungen durch jeweils mit einem anderen Lösungsansatz und ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Der VPN-Tunnel funktioniert. Ich kann ein ping auf den VPN Server und auf die WAN IP des VPN Servers machen. Ping über das WAN-Interface des Servers eth0 funktioniert nicht. Auf dem Server läuft ein Webserver mit port 80,8080. 

Ziel ist es, dass wenn eine Webseite durch das VPN aufgerufen wird nur die IP-Adresse des Servers zu sehen ist. Hat jemand eine Idee wie eine passende iptables Regel aussehen muss, alles was über das VPN eingeht auf eth0 umgeleitet wird ?

Internet <------> VPN-Server (74.x.x.x) ---- VPN 10.8.0.1 <----> VPN-Client

Serverconfig : 

eth0 : 74.x.x.x

tap0 : 10.8.0.1

openvpn

VPN: 10.8.0.0/24

Server : 10.8.0.1

Client : 10.8.0.50

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@staffi1:/etc/openvpn# cat openvpn.conf 
> 
> dev tap
> ...

 

Client Conf 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> client
> 
> remote 74.x.x.x 1194
> ...

 

danke

----------

## py-ro

Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit openvpn, aber in der Überschrift steht Bridging und das ist nicht was du willst.

Du willst normales Routing+NAT. Schau mal nach dem Homerouter Guide, das meiste solltest du tatsächlich 1:1 übernehmen können.

Bye

Py

----------

## arfe

 *xonit wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Ziel ist es, dass wenn eine Webseite durch das VPN aufgerufen wird nur die IP-Adresse des Servers zu sehen ist. Hat jemand eine Idee wie eine passende iptables Regel aussehen muss, alles was über das VPN eingeht auf eth0 umgeleitet wird ?
> 
> 

 

Du muß eine Routing-Regels setzen. Mit "route add -net ".

----------

## xonit

meine iptables Konfiguration sieht so aus :

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -t nat -F
> 
> iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
> ...

 

Und die Routingregel wird automatisch beim verbinden gesetzt.

/sbin/route add -net 10.8.0.0 10.8.0.1 255.255.255.0

Trozdem komme ich nicht über die WAN IP des Servers raus :/

Aber Danke für die Tips

----------

